# Stocking Guidelines for Amano Shrimp???



## mad921 (Apr 11, 2006)

After having some issues with certain algae eating fish I decided to pull them out and try to find a suitable replacement. After some research I settled on Amano shrimp. What I've been unable to determine though is a stocking guideline. I've read 1 per 4 gallons, but don't know how reliable the info is. I have a heavily planted 75 gallon with lots of moss and driftwood. Can anyone give me a number? Thanks!


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

1 per 4 gallons is quite high. And very expensive. However many you can afford. I'd do cherries though, algae eating capacity is much less, but you have an endless supply of "workers".


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd go with a 10-12 and a small group of otos.


----------



## mad921 (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks. I decided on Amanos because they're slightly larger than cherries and I'm hoping it will help to avoid any potential fish issues. 

I also have 3 otos now. They were replacements for my SAE's that stopped eating algae and started eating only moss. I was/am planning on getting more than that but that's all the LFS had and I was thinking that they may be too fragile to try ordering any online.

So I'll go with 12 and see how it goes....


----------



## greatreef16 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hmm, well, where I live amanos are 1.50 each, and cherry's are 5.99 each.... I'd go with amanos, I have a twenty gallon, and 10 amanos, they sure as hell keep it clean, and they just eat some of the fish food that falls to their level. Maybe three more ottos would help you, maybe cory cats or a pleco would be better.... Just my opinion.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

my corys my otos and my amanos get along and clean up nicely. You should look into all of them


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

is the amano a better algea cleaning shrimp?


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Ryzilla said:


> is the amano a better algea cleaning shrimp?


 IME yes, but cherries make up for this in numbers, because they'll breed quickly, especially with no predators. However, my cherries never ate my hair algae but my amanos did.


----------



## Bloozoo2 (Oct 15, 2005)

I have 10 in a 20 US gallon though from Amano (himself)'s stocking guidelines I think he easily doubles this number especially in his young tanks.
The are simply phenomenal algae eaters and I cannot praise them enough :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

hasnt there been reports and rumors stating that amono/s may eat fry?


----------



## Bloozoo2 (Oct 15, 2005)

All I can say to that is that I've never seen them go after or eat my Endler fry.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

They don't go after my cherry shrimp "fry" either.


----------



## jstageman (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm planning on putting around a dozen in a newly set up 30 gallon. In a 75? The only thing limiting you will be your budget.


----------



## Luenny (May 8, 2006)

mad921 said:


> Thanks. I decided on Amanos because they're slightly larger than cherries and I'm hoping it will help to avoid any potential fish issues.
> 
> I also have 3 otos now. They were replacements for my SAE's that stopped eating algae and started eating only moss. I was/am planning on getting more than that but that's all the LFS had and I was thinking that they may be too fragile to try ordering any online.
> 
> So I'll go with 12 and see how it goes....


Amanos are known to eat certain moss too. If you have mosses in your tank, you might want to reconsider.


----------



## Bloozoo2 (Oct 15, 2005)

I've never seen them eat my Christmas or Java Moss. What moss are you referring to ? the range is huge.


----------



## mad921 (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, I started with 5 just to get a feel for what the fish would do with them. Put them in and the shrimp swam around for a while, fish didn't seem interested in them at all. Since the lights went out tht night though (the night before last) I haven't seen a single shrimp. Is that normal?


----------



## JeremyChase (May 23, 2006)

mad921 said:


> Well, I started with 5 just to get a feel for what the fish would do with them. Put them in and the shrimp swam around for a while, fish didn't seem interested in them at all. Since the lights went out tht night though (the night before last) I haven't seen a single shrimp. Is that normal?


I can't say if it is normal, but I can relate my experience. I put 4 Amano shrimp in my 10 gallon, and they hide like crazy. I don't understand their deal because they sometimes are out and about. Yet other times they are hiding in one of the dark corners..

5 in a 75 gal, that might be hard to spot.

-Jer


----------



## Bloozoo2 (Oct 15, 2005)

Entirely normal for them to hide and they are very much nocturnal. They often hide in groups behind wood, filter inlet/outlet pipes / heater guards etc.

They do however seem to "come out of their shell more" (excuse the pun!) when the are well settled in their home and feel comfortable and safe in their surroundings. If there are any predatory / nippy / territoria fish in the tank, they will only hide even more.


----------



## mad921 (Apr 11, 2006)

Gotcha. I'm going to add 12-15 more today. Maybe I'll catch sight of them then.


----------

